# Bomb-proof wheel recommendation for MkVI GTI...?



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

OK, I know there's no such thing as a "bomb proof" wheel, but after two years commuting into Providence and 4 wheels lost, I'd like to know what - if anything - I can do to keep from losing two wheels a year to city potholes. FWIW, two wheels were 17" MSW's running winter tires, and two were 18" Rotas with summer tires. All cast aluminum wheels: the MSWs bent and the Rotas cracked the inner lips. 225/45's and 225/40's.

There's set of 18" RML Snowflakes calling me in the classifieds, but I don't know if I even want to chance it at this point.  

Any ideas, or do I trade the GTI for a Tacoma and call it a day? (kidding.... :laugh: )


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The snowflakes are sturdy but it sounds like you need something heavy duty. I have a set of 17x8 Fat fives that are forged from the factory and have at least 70-90k miles on them on some very bad roads and no cracks or bends yet.


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The snowflakes are sturdy but it sounds like you need something heavy duty. I have a set of 17x8 Fat fives that are forged from the factory and have at least 70-90k miles on them on some very bad roads and no cracks or bends yet.


I love the snowflakes, :thumbup: but I don't honestly know if ANY cast aluminum wheel would hold up hitting these potholes. Nasty stuff, and 40-series tires don't help. 

Thanks for the tip on the Fat Fives, they would look good on a black GTI. Are the 18's forged too?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The 18" Fat or flat 5s are NOT forged


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

thank u!


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Sounds to me like you need some Schmidt wheels :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

vwtool said:


> OK, I know there's no such thing as a "bomb proof" wheel, but after two years commuting into Providence and 4 wheels lost, I'd like to know what - if anything - I can do to keep from losing two wheels a year to city potholes. FWIW, two wheels were 17" MSW's running winter tires, and two were 18" Rotas with summer tires. All cast aluminum wheels: the MSWs bent and the Rotas cracked the inner lips. 225/45's and 225/40's.
> 
> There's set of 18" RML Snowflakes calling me in the classifieds, but I don't know if I even want to chance it at this point.
> 
> Any ideas, or do I trade the GTI for a Tacoma and call it a day? (kidding.... :laugh: )


Upgrade to 16" wheels with 205/55r16 tires. The thicker sidewalls will help protect the wheels


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

> Sounds to me like you need some Schmidt wheels


that's awesome....! :thumbup:


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

VW-Pssst said:


> Sounds to me like you need some Schmidt wheels :thumbup:


i've seen schmidt wheels torn apart from normal driving, no potholes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

vwtool said:


> I love the snowflakes, :thumbup: but I don't honestly know if ANY cast aluminum wheel would hold up hitting these potholes.


Take a look at our new Tarmac design:










This wheel was built for ultimate strength :beer:


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

wow that schmidt video was quite interesting..
but in general forged is stronger than cast, just something to consider.
and yeah smaller rims with bigger series tire helps cushion as well as protect the rim.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

foundubbedriver said:


> i've seen schmidt wheels torn apart from normal driving, no potholes.


Depends which you get. Not EVERY schmidt wheel is indestructible like the ones in the vid I posted


----------

